# Tripod for Iceland



## Hector1970 (Jan 18, 2016)

I have a Manfrotto XPRO55 Aluminium Tripod. It weighs in at 2.4KG (5.28lbs I think).
I have a Gitzo Traveller Carbon Fibre Tripod. It weighs in at 1KG (2.2lbs I think). 

The Gitzo is perfect for normal conditions. I find it rigid and stable.
I'm going to Iceland soon.
My fellow travellers took one look at the Gitzo and said it won't stay up in the high winds and that I should go for the heavier Manfrotto XPRO55.

Anyone here been in Iceland in winter or high winds. Does the tripod used make much of a difference.
Would you go for the heavier of the two?
Does it even matter - is the wind so strong anything will tip over.
You can shorten either to be close to the ground. I have a thing I can attach to the legs to add stones / sand to weigh down the tripod.

I'd be interested in getting the voice of experience. I don't know how bad it can be. I'll probably be ending up going out under conditions I wouldn't even consider at home.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 18, 2016)

Put a hook on the bottom of the center column of your tripod. 

When you get to wherever you are shooting in the wind, put your pack on the ground, put the tripod above it, and use a piece of cord to tension your tripod to the pack...... Works like a charm to add lots of stability to a tripod in the wind.


----------



## Hector1970 (Jan 18, 2016)

Don Haines said:


> Put a hook on the bottom of the center column of your tripod.
> 
> When you get to wherever you are shooting in the wind, put your pack on the ground, put the tripod above it, and use a piece of cord to tension your tripod to the pack...... Works like a charm to add lots of stability to a tripod in the wind.



Do you think the weight of the tripod itself matter Don?
Does it give extra stability?


----------



## Eldar (Jan 18, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Put a hook on the bottom of the center column of your tripod.
> ...


I believe you will be OK with the Gitzo, provided you have a hook at the end of the center column (I have on mine). I have used the smallest Gitzo tripod there is, on Iceland, but in the summer (still windy), weighed down by my bag. The tripod can be as light as it may, but it must be able to hold the weight you load it with.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 18, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Put a hook on the bottom of the center column of your tripod.
> ...


I do this a lot with my carbon fiber tripod. It makes it more stable than my heavy tripod.


----------



## Zeidora (Jan 19, 2016)

Hook works great. Just make sure that whatever you attach to the hook does not sway in the wind, which would defeat the purpose. I usually take my backpack, set it on the ground, and use some sort of rope/strap to connect the two. In real high winds, you may have to extend the tripod less and hunch over, or even sit on the ground.


----------

